# Cameras



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

After frustration with trying to take puppy pictures with a sort of middle-of-the-line digital camera (shutter lag, and all), I've been looking at SLRs. I have done 35mm photography since I was in High School so the Canon 5D which has the same sensor size as the focal plane on a 35mm looks very interesting. I've looked at the Nikon D200 and it looks pretty nice but the 5D seems like it would suit my old school knowledge better. Any opinions??

We need to get some different discussions going so that people new to Forums can see how it works.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tom, if you had the 5d, you could do EVERYTHING. I thought about getting one as a back up, I have a 20d for that now. 

A full frame sensor is great! The 20d does not have that, but my 1ds does. 
I say if you had a canon before, stick with it, and if you had Nikon before thats ok too. 

Both the cameras you mentioned are great. The money is also in the lenses, if you have any from film days, they may work with the digis. 

If I had to have ONE camera, I would look into the 5D. Combined with an external flash you can take any shot you want. 

If you want to do any outside shots and you dont want a 5d or better, I would go Nikon. From experience. 

Ill help you any way I can! With good equipment, it makes it sooo much easier!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, The last 35mm I have is a Canon so their teminology from the film camera to the digital translates. Also with the full sized sensor, lens focal lengths don't require on the spot math to figure which lens does what since the same focal length lens for the 35 does the same thing for the 5D. Unfortunately the Canon lenses I have are not electronic focusing so they will still be of limited use.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Melissa - I'm still waiting for that 'Best Affordable Camera' list...
Tami


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Tami do you want an slr where you can change the lenses or a point and shoot?

Also if anyone ever wants to read about cameras and how they do,

www.dpreview.com is a great site.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

A Kodak easy share is what I have, too Tami. I feel your pain. LOL
It got such good ratings, but I just loathe the little thing. The software that came with it totally messed up my computer and I had to have it repaired. Plus the camera itself is practically useless if you are more than 10 feet away from your subject. I have to get a new camera!!!!!
Dawna


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to zoom in quickly and be able to take one picture right after another without waiting several seconds for the camera to 'get ready' again. I need to take outside shots during baseball games, ropings, cattle shows, and just the dogs playing around. But I also need to take inside photos at the same livestock shows, and at dog shows. Of course just family pics in the house during holidays, etc. 
Okay Melissa, what camera do I need for all that? I just need to hire a photographer, right?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Im think I need to know a budget, ecspecially when you get into slr's.

Keep in mind, you can go anywhere from 500-10,000.

IF I were wanting a camera to do what you are describing Dawna, and I was on a budget...( Meaning Im not a photographer) I would look at a used Nikon D100. I had that camera and it was great. It would sell for 2,000 without a lens. I think you can get it for 600-800 now which includes a good lens. You can also look at a Nikon D70 or a Canon 30d. 

If you want a point and shoot, you are just going to have lag. Maybe some of the fixed lens Nikons might be ok, but they are still 700+. 
The new Point and Shoots are getting better, but not for rodeo and low light situations. 

I can make a better list later, but I would seriously try to find a used D100 or a simialr camera. You dont need a brand new one. Some people trade theirs in when anything new comes out. I only traded mine in because I needed to make 30x40 photos from it.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks so much Melissa! Now I know where to start. 600-800 is a good price range for me. Even up to 1500 if that included some extra lenses, etc. 
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawna, 
I just told Tami this also. Nikon is releasing a new camera tomorrow. People think its going to be a d80. Its going to be in your price range, and its going to be 10 megapixels. There should be details on Nikons page tomorrow. 
www.nikonusa.com


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That's pretty good timing!!!!! I've also been reading some really good reveiws on the D70 (i think that's the right number
I'm ready for a new one!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok they let out the news. 
Nikon has today put the end to the speculation and announced the new ten megapixel D80 digital SLR. This new camera is the natural successor to the D70/D70s with a refreshed design, user interface and a wide range of new features. Headline improvements are; 10.2 mp CCD, new image processing engine, 3D Color Matrix Metering II, 11-area AF system, configurable Auto ISO, configurable high ISO NR, a larger and brighter viewfinder, in-camera retouching (including D-Lighting), built-in wireless flash commander, SD card storage (with SD-HC support) and the D200's higher capacity battery. The D80 will go on sale in September with a body only price of $999 in the US, £699 in the UK or $1299 in the US, 

The 1299 is a price with a lens and extra goodies. 
They have a review on DPreview.com

I might can get it cheaper. I can also get it for you if you want one, as it will be hard to get your hands on for a while.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

What about the Canon Rebel? I have read some great reviews on that one also, 8 mp I think...and on sale now.

Tami


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Rebel is great. 
And the D70 would be great. You might be able to get a deal on the D70 with this new one released. Or maybe get the D50, and two awesome lenses. 
Lots of options. Another expensive hobby! HAHA

I just talked to my camera guy, he is getting them in mid september. He is going to put a couple on hold for me just in case. Lets just say I buy A LOT of stuff there. 

And since my $2,500 lens did not come back from San Antonio, Im about to be buying more.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I heard there was a reallllly long wait when the D100 and then the D70 came out. Wonder if that was true or just marketing hype?
Dawna


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

It helps to know a photographer!! Melissa put me down for one of those on hold...I'll let you know if I decide to bargain shop. I will know within the next two weeks. Will that work???

Tami


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Me too Melissa, since we have a few weeks before he gets them, I'm going to check out D70 prices and see what they do since this announcement. I will let you know for sure within the next couple of weeks, too. We won't leave you hanging! 
I REALLY does help to know a photographer!!!
Dawna


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I've been checking out the D70s today, and if you can actually get a lens in the D80 package, we'd probably be better off to wait for the D80. (unless you want a pre-owned one...I'm a little scared of that because there aren't any dealers around here, so I'd just be buying from an individual or from ebay or something)


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say its fairly trustworthy. 
I read also there were very little differences in the D50 and the D70. 
I guess its more of a decision between D50 to D80.
You might could get D50 and say photoshop if you didnt have it, or the D80 kit. Just weigh all your options. 

Yes the camera store will have the kits, he said there are two kits and he will have them both. He probably sells more camera equipment than anyone in Texas so he gets everything first. Also, he is as cheap as anywhere I can find. Sometimes he beats B&H prices which are good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh good...the first to get stuff and cheap...glad you found him!! I'm going to check out the website again and see if there is a users manual or online tutorial I can preview in advance.

Thanks for all your help Melissa!!

Tami


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It looks like the D80 kit is going to be the way for me to go, Melissa. 
Thanks for putting a couple of them on 'hold'. Just let me know whenever you need credit card info or a check. 
THANK YOU!
Dawna


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

HELP!! I know nothing about photography!!!! I only want to learn so I can share in all the fun photo's on this site. I need info on where to start. First a good book telling me how. I need to buy a camera and software. I have a Mac computer and it may have software installed? I'm looking for all the guideance I can get.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ruthann, here is a good topic to start reading and then it may help you know which questions to ask.

I would think that Melissa or JimMontana would be good resources for books to read.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Tom. I'am a photography nut and share your frustration with shutter lag etc with the digital cameras. I presently have a Nikon 8800 E and am also thinking of moving to the digital SLR. Presently I am leaning towards the Canon EOS 5D. Nikon lenses are great, but from what I have seen you can't beat the Canon lenses and that is why I am leaning towards a Canon. Here is a great site to compare camera...you even get to see sample images

http://www.steves-digicams.com/hardware_reviews.html

Good luck.

David


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My daughter just got a digital SLR. Nikon D40. I can't believe how great the pictures, especially for action shots of the dogs. It is already on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I just "downgraded" from the Nikon d70 to the Nikon d40 and I LOVE IT!
the d70 was too much for me to lug around with my bum shoulder. I have the option to run "auto" on the d40 or mess around with the different settings.
So, just another option to look into~


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the digital SLR canon and Auto is my savor... just have to remember to have the lense on auto focus too!

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Rebel is great.
> And the D70 would be great. You might be able to get a deal on the D70 with this new one released. Or maybe get the D50, and two awesome lenses.
> Lots of options. Another expensive hobby! HAHA
> 
> ...


Melissa--I was going to get the D50 but everyone told me it was discontinued and to get the D40. I love the D40. (can't wait to get more lens)
Is the D50 discontinued?
Sally


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We ended up getting a D40 to keep in the dogroom and it does fine for email pictures and catching instant shots for soaped pictures. It's not high resolution for big pictures but the results are much better than a point and shoot and the shutter lag is no longer an issue. We always had to downsize to send pictures of puppies via email anyway so now we have this so when can grab it at will.

Now I want the D3 for other stuff.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

THANKS Havtahav, MopTop Havanese, and Irnfit for the Camera info. I will go to work on studying tommorrow. I am looking forward to being a novice dog photographer. I enjoy all the pictures on this site. I've learned so much from everyone. You are all the best in helping each other. It's a great world you have created on this site. They are all the cutest dogs in the world. We will find out what kind of model Annabelle makes.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ruthann said:


> HELP!! I know nothing about photography!!!! I only want to learn so I can share in all the fun photo's on this site. I need info on where to start. First a good book telling me how. I need to buy a camera and software. I have a Mac computer and it may have software installed? I'm looking for all the guideance I can get.


Ruthann- The Apple stores all have something called "One on One" and for $99.00 you can take 52 individual one hour classes (you pick the topic).Ask for Iphoto classes and they will teach you. It is a great deal and you have an instructor to yourself!
Sally
private lessons for about $2.00 each--even if you don't take/need all 52 it is worth it (you can pick a different topic for each or the same....I took one on Photoshop and editing


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Melissa, or anyone else with SLR camera knowledge, I am currently looking at buying either a Canon EOS 400D or a Nikon D80. Looking at only those two, which one would you recommend as the best one to buy? This will be my first SLR camera ever and I would like it for both inside and outside shots. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I would love to have either one of those! 
I think it is a matter of which feels better in your hands. (like the size and weight of the camera)
Looking forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sally, I will do that... I have yet to hold either in my hand as I'm still only researching. I narrowed it down to those two based on price and what they can do. I can't wait to take pictures with whichever I choose either! I'm not sure when I will be getting it though... I might have to wait until Christmas or I might use my credit card points that I have accumulated to get one for free... that will take maybe another 6 months and I will have enough points. :whoo:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I am a Canon girl, if that helps. I think you meant the 40d, which is supposed to be very comparable to the 5d and what I use. 

I would not think twice about getting the 40d. Just dont forget the lenses, they are just as important. Both cameras are very good. Dawna has the D80 and loves it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for your advice, Melissa! I will look at both the cameras soon and make up my mind. I am leaning towards the Canon, but I'll see which one I like to hold best, I guess.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is a question if any one can answer it. Since I am thinking of buying a new camera and I have no clue what you all are talking about I have a cannon 35 mm can I use the lens I have on a digital SLR camera. If I could that would be great since I have a few different lens does any one know if I can use them thanks for you help on this


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My husband switches lenses with his old canon rebel and his canon digital SLR. I don't know details- I tend to use what ever is attached to the camera at the time  but it works for him!


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

You will have to be careful because some of the newer Canon Digital SLR's will only accept the newer EF ( electric focus) lenses. Be sure to take one of the older lenses with you when you go to purchase the camera.

David


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

David , your dog has to be the cutest thing I have ever seen. Great avatar!


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

I take a lot of photos of not just my dogs, but portraits, nature and landscape. I have two cameras that I use the most:

My SLR is a canon 20D - the 30D is the current model, with a sigma 18-200 lens. It's a great all-rounder camera and lens that won't break the bank. I also use a canon macro lens for shots of the girls (excellent for capturing cute noses!) as well as things like insects and flowers. It's my favourite lens. I would have loved to get the Canon 5D but couldn't afford it. No complaints about the 20D though!

I also have a canon Ixus 750 that is awesome. I carry it with me in my handbag all the time and it takes fabulous photos and still has some degree of manual control - like a macro setting, and ISO settings so you can take photos in low light without a flash. The video camera function is also awesome - i take videos of the dogs all the time doing things like RLH and they are great quality.


----------



## ChristineL (Aug 31, 2007)

Susan, I use my old lenses from my 35mm SLR with my new digital one - they still work, but the ratios all change (I think that's right right word). I forget the exact math, but if your lens was 18 - 35mm for 35mm SLR, it would equate to something different for the digital SLR. (Is this right Melissa? I am not a tech person!) My old lenses were clunky and slow anyway, so I happily have started to upgrade to the excellent new ones on the market for my digi SLR.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you I sure will I was thinking of emailing canon and asking them . I sure hope I can since I have so many lens for my film camera


----------

